# antec 900 owner please come in



## ANNR (Dec 25, 2007)

Can someone please help me install the 3.5"  tray for the 2.5" memory card reader?

I can't seems to find a way to screw the 3.5" tray in place.  There is no screw holes or anything. 

The only holes i see are the ones to screw my memory card reader in place.  

thanks aloot


----------



## PC eye (Dec 25, 2007)

The pair of 3.5" drive bays each seeing one 120mm fan on the front of them slide forward. You first have to remove both side covers to take out the thumbscrews that hold each bay inplace and simply slide one forward. You will need an adapter for mounting the 2.5" card reader inplace. Note that front access to the reaader won't be available from outside once in being sealed off by the 120 fan there.


----------



## ANNR (Dec 25, 2007)

there is three empty 3.5 bays at the top and I am using the third one for the memory card reader.  I placed the Memory card reader in the adapter that came with the case but i have no idea how i can hold the adapter into the case. 

I first saw that case in circuit city when they were displaying a gaming rig and i saw them put the memory card reader on the top down third 3.5 slot.  The top two 3.5 i will be using it for dvd burners. 

any body able to hold the adapter in place?


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't put mine in, but from looking at the adapter there is two small holes on each side which would make it screw in like a regular 5.25" component, like a DVD drive.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 25, 2007)

I see the problem now with your original question.. Those aren't 3 1/2" hard drive bays but the typical 5 1/4" bays commonly used for optical drives like cd rom, cd writers, dvd rom, and dvd rw types. That makes more sense since you were off on measurements.

 If the card reader is a 3.5" device then you would need a drive bay adapter like the ones used for seeing a hard drive placed in one of the top bays. Those are usually low cost items found  at most online vendors like newegg or some other place in the accessories section.

 Take a look at what newegg sees there for one to gasp for air on their price thougn.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993007 

I guess newegg is far from the cheapest on everything.  http://www.thenerds.net/STARTECHCOM...ode=cii_9324560&cpncode=11-43903536-2&affid=3

 Besides the typical two piece tray/face plate combo there are also the two piece metal bracket types like the one seen at http://www.techforless.com/cgi-bin/tech4less/104437?mv_pc=nextag 

Those are a little more awkward to work with but leave the face plate area empty for installing things behind a cover over then a floppy type drive where nothing is exposed.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 25, 2007)

PC eye said:


> I see the problem now with your original question.. Those aren't 3 1/2" hard drive bays but the typical 5 1/4" bays commonly used for optical drives like cd rom, cd writers, dvd rom, and dvd rw types. That makes more sense since you were off on measurements.
> 
> If the card reader is a 3.5" device then you would need a drive bay adapter like the ones used for seeing a hard drive placed in one of the top bays. Those are usually low cost items found at most online vendors like newegg or some other place in the accessories section.
> 
> ...


 
I thought the 900 came with a 3.5 drive bay adapter?


----------



## ANNR (Dec 25, 2007)

sorry pc eye now that yo mention it it is the 5 1/4 bay that i am talking about.  and I might just have to buy one of these adapter you posted if i can't get my to work. 

Thank you for taking the time to look up these adapters for me pc eye. 

MatrixEvo I tried to screw it into place that the holes on the adapter didn't line up with the ones on the case.


----------



## ANNR (Dec 25, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> I thought the 900 came with a 3.5 drive bay adapter?



It does, but i can't seems to line up the holes on the adapter to the one son the case.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 25, 2007)

If you can get the stock one to work it looks pretty good


----------



## PC eye (Dec 25, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> I thought the 900 came with a 3.5 drive bay adapter?


 
 It does and it's a royal pain in the left ankle trying to line up the holes on the preformed plastic molded adapter at times.



ANNR said:


> sorry pc eye now that yo mention it it is the 5 1/4 bay that i am talking about. and I might just have to buy one of these adapter you posted if i can't get my to work.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to look up these adapters for me pc eye.
> 
> MatrixEvo I tried to screw it into place that the holes on the adapter didn't line up with the ones on the case.


 
 I recently found a basic metal tray that will easily slide into a 5 1/4" bay with ease but without the fancy face plate for literally $2 over paying out some $15 retail for that cheap brand seen at newegg and other places. The 900 comes with the opening seen in the pictures that Stranglehold posted there and work for floppy drives and maybe the card reader if that matches up with the drive bay cover seen there.

For getting the plastic one to line up you first have to get one fastener in on one side but not tighrened all the way down to leave some slack. Then you can do the same on the other side back and forth to all 4 are in and then finally tighten those down. The preformed threaded holes on it have no break of the edge where you can easily spot it in the black plastic there.


----------



## paratwa (Dec 25, 2007)

That was one of my issues about the 900. That adapter tray sucks big time.

But you can get it to work if you mess with it.

The tray only goes in one way, if you have it turned the wrong way the holes on the outside will not align with the drive cage. 

So if you have your card reader already installed in your adapter, you might have to take it out and turn the adapter around.

Trial fit the adapter into the drive bay to see which way it aligns.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 25, 2007)

While being a regular annoyance to get in it does extend a little further so something like the floppy drive seen in the photo sits flush into the face plate there. If the card reader's face is larger in anyway and not shaped like a standard floppy drive to fit you may end up with a custom face plate being needed. 

The metal adapters and adapter trays seen at the links will simply slide right in but see the problem of extending the reader forward enough due to case design there. Here I ended up putting a floppy in the top drive bay in order to two optical drives below with the one at the bottom bay being ide while the one above a sata dvd burner.


----------



## ducis (Dec 26, 2007)

i own an anty 900 and hate it 
return it if you can 
anty 900 doesnt have any 3.5 external bays...


----------



## PC eye (Dec 26, 2007)

It was made that way in order to have a flexibilty depending on the way you set up your drives. You have to remember this is typical with a gaming style case over the average standard mid tower model. 

Another case made by ThermalTake sees that exact same idea inplace with the model seen at  http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-armor-case-250mm-black.html Besides being flexible for drives and other things the idea seen with these case is to add additional cooling for drives as seen with the twim 120 case fans on the 3 1/2" drive cages.


----------



## ANNR (Dec 26, 2007)

it is a pain in the rear to install that tray.  I will give it another try tomorrow night when i get back from work.   If not I will just get an adapter.  

Anybody had a good sleep today? i know i did, 16hours of none disturbed sleep.  I have never felt alive like now.  you may think it is crazy but I think it is hours well spend. hahahah

15 credits and 45 hours work week for the pass month is taking a toed on me.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a media card reader installed with the adapter. It sucks, but it works. 

If you think it would help, I can post some pics. The installation isn't that difficult.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 26, 2007)

The plastic tray is that for sure. But to make things easier and see it fit rather then buying a $2 piece of metal try the one fastener one side then one on the other and back and forth a little to get them lined up. Don't feel too bad in the meantime. 

The new floppy drve for the new case here decided it doesn't want to read or write to floppies anymore. Fortunately I bought two instead of one for keeping a spare onhand since that tray will coming out before going back in again.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 26, 2007)

PC eye said:


> try the one fastener one side then one on the other and back and forth a little to get them lined up. Don't feel too bad in the meantime.



Exactly. You need to line up your drive up so that it's flush with the front. What problem are you having exactly?






^ That probably doesn't help, but, like I said, I can post some pics of the drive in the tray if that would help.


----------



## ANNR (Dec 26, 2007)

I was able to put the reader onto the tray but can't seems to line up the tray to the case. 

If i install the tray first then it will give me hell when trying to install the reader. 

I will try what pc-eye suggested first tomorrow night.

Thanks mep for the pic,  if it is not to much trouble i would love have couple inside shots of the tray actually setting on the case bay.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 26, 2007)

ANNR said:


> if it is not to much trouble i would love have couple inside shots of the tray actually setting on the case bay.



OK. I'll do that.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 26, 2007)

You have to see the reader or dirve in first and slide the tray in until you can at least get one hole lined up for securing it somewhat with a single fastener. Then you toy around a little back and forth with each one while still not tightening any of them all the way down. That seemed to work the best since the case itself will flex a little when going to work on it.

For the problem with the drive here I'll simply toss it since it failed to even see a disk in the drive while only 1 of 3 disks would be seen on another system. I was trying to get the WD DrFat32.exe onto a boot floppy to see 98 go on a few older cases lately. 

My old Socket A build here was finally put to use again and a friend requested a pair for his kids for the basics like school work primarily. The problem is that the old Dell seeing an 80gb go into lacks it's own floppy drive where the WD tool could simply be thrown onto a boot floppy in order to format the single 09 primary. Once I can add that to a startup disk the image of the floppy can burned onto a bootable cd.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's some more pics. I didn't completely remove the reader from the case because the cables are ziptied

You don't want the drive to be flush with the front of the adapter. That probably wouldn't work (it didn't for me). So, as you can see, I pulled the drive up a bit, inside the adapter. I believe this is what PC Eye meant by moving the drive back and forth. Eventually, you'll find the right spot and be able to mount the drive to the adapter.







Then you simply place the converter shield over drive, in front of the adapter and slide everything into the case. Make sure the drive is flush with the front of the case.






In order to mount the adapter to the case, I believe I drilled a few small holes on each side of the adapter. The holes I drilled correspond with the area of the case where I wanted to mount the drive. The screw you see mounts the converter shield to the case.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 26, 2007)

It would probably be much better to take advice from someone that has actually used them, and thus knows what they're talking about ANNR.

The drive adapter is one of the things I really don't like about this case. However..

You mount your device into the unit, with the device sticking out almost an inch. The recessed holes in the sides are where you put your drive screws to fasten the unit down.

The screws for the adapter will line up if you use the "slots" on the top of the cage, rather than the holes at the bottom. The faceplate is also a tricky affair, but with patience you'll see how it fastens in. To figure it out, look at one of the other faceplates in the top three drive bays. It fits the same way.

It's an absolutely terrible design, but once it's in it's fine.

EDIT: Mep got it for you on the money.  I was really lagging when I posted.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

The contrast is two different type of devices seen in the photos so far. The earlier ones showing how a floppy drive goes in and remains flush is typically seen with most cases to start off with. Simply look at models that do provide the one or two standard 3 1/2" drive slots for them and they are always flush with the button being the only thing extending outward.

 Being that a card reader is shaped a little differently as well as not seeing disks pop out due to spring tension you have to go with what works the best. This is why simply sliding the device or drive into the adapter and seeing how it will lineup is the best thing to try out before trying to secure the adapter inplace. Then you have to fight a little to get hte holes lined up one at a time since the drive tray is rigid while the case itself flexes.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

As I said, it's better to take advice from someone that's used the case and knows what they're talking about.

You don't mount any device in it flush, or it won't sit flush with the bezel cover. It has to stick out about an inch from the front edge of the adapter. That's the same for both floppy drives and USB card readers.

It took a lot of screwing around and a lot of frustration before I got it right on mine... but at least I actually have one and am not making things up as I go along.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 27, 2007)

Is the fact that I said "flush" leading to all the confusion about the word "flush?" Yes, I also said that you cannot mount the drive flush with the adapter. However, you do want the front bezel to be flush on the front of the case - mainly for appearance. <- If that goes without saying, I probably shouldn't have said it.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

You odn't have to worry too much about that. What some don't realize is that the 900 was caught on sale when preparing for the new build here. I caught the 900 onsale during the summer when someone posted info on the sale for July 4th they spotted at FRYS while newegg held it up at $140 and still never dropped it much. 

At the time FRYS was clearing them out at about $80- later seeing some other sales for a little more. I caught that one since the previous build saw an AeroCool AeroEngine II model.





The 900 was later seen and waited for the next build time to come along again.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

mep916 said:


> Is the fact that I said "flush" leading to all the confusion about the word "flush?" Yes, I also said that you cannot mount the drive flush with the adapter. However, you do want the front bezel to be flush on the front of the case - mainly for appearance. <- If that goes without saying, I probably shouldn't have said it.


 
Wasn't referring to you


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

SirKenin said:


> Wasn't referring to you


 
 The thing you forgot to do there is simple. Try getting the facts before inserting foot in the mouth!  

I knew precisely what mep916 was referring to while some would rather....


----------



## mep916 (Dec 27, 2007)

SirKenin said:


> It would probably be much better to take advice from someone that has actually used them, and thus knows what they're talking about ANNR.



To clear things up, everyone that has contributed to this thread, with the exception of Stranglehold (I believe), owns the 900.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes.. but using it and "planning to use it" are two different things.   Sitting it in a corner doesn't really accomplish much (come to think of it, recommending aftermarket adapters when it comes with one isn't very productive either, and indicative of not using the product).


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 27, 2007)

No I dont own the case. It just seemed odd that PC eye didnt seem to say that it had a stock adapter at first, till after I said I thought it did, and a person said it did but it was a pain to install. Then he comes out and says he knew it had a adapter but because it was a pain is the reason he didnt say anything, instead of saying man its got a stock adapter and its a pain this is how you install it. Instead of just giving a bunch of links to adapters.


----------



## ANNR (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, it just took me another hour or so to get the thing to sit right on the case. 

I was able to line the holes up with the case but it didn't work too. Since the card reader will stick out of the face plate about half inch. I also tried to set the reader a one screw back and that put the reader half inch behind the face plate. 

Anyway, at the end i had to drill four holes onto the adapter to get the darn thing right. 

Thanks for the help everybody.  Special thanks to Mep for taking the picture for me, really appreciate it. 

 The rest of my hardwares are arriving the day after tomorrow.  Will post some picture here will everything is up and running. 

but for the time being here is a picture of the front of the case with the card reader setting neatly in the bay like it supposed to.  ^^


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> No I dont own the case. It just seemed odd that PC eye didnt seem to say that it had a stock adapter at first, till after I said I thought it did, and a person said it did but it was a pain to install. Then he comes out and says he knew it had a adapter but because it was a pain is the reason he didnt say anything, instead of saying man its got a stock adapter and its a pain this is how you install it. Instead of just giving a bunch of links to adapters.


 
But posting stock photographs somehow, magically, is supposed to prove a point....  That he somehow magically *may* know what he's talking about..  How that in ANY way provides a defense for very poor advice and lack of experience (funny how some things never change) is beyond me..   Although at least now anyone reading the thread will know that he can use Google Image Search.

Meh.  Usually when I break a pencil I sharpen it.  When I can't sharpen it I throw it out.  For some reason someone threw it back in the box.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

SirKenin said:


> But posting stock photographs somehow, magically, is supposed to prove a point.... That he somehow magically *may* know what he's talking about.. How that in ANY way provides a defense for very poor advice and lack of experience (funny how some things never change) is beyond me.. Although at least now anyone reading the thread will know that he can use Google Image Search.
> 
> Meh. Usually when I break a pencil I sharpen it. When I can't sharpen it I throw it out. For some reason someone threw it back in the box.


 
 What you lack there has been from being away and not knowing too much about what hardwares as well as cases like the 900 have been discussed. The links for the low cost aftermarket adapter might just well have a place since ANNR found the need to modify the stock drive tray there. 

A $2 cheapie may just have avoided the need for that leaving things intact in their original form for possible resale of the case later. Lining up and getting the fastener started in the holes in the black plastic seen with adapter can be a real Royal Flush for some since that is rigid material while the case's own frame tends to flex while working with it. That you find out directly when going to work with it not planning to work with it. 

 Here I have to remove the current floppy since it suddenly refuses to detect any 3 1/2" placed in the drive. That means repeating the entire process all over again. But it seems some people wouldn't know that!  And by the "Mr. Google" title failed back in 2006 since I never searches to only one search engine. I prefer to be a bit more thorough on things.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

Actually, there was no need to modify it.  I don't understand how he found the need to do so... which further reinforces that you're speaking from a complete lack of experience with the product.

I have it, sitting right here beside me...  and it has the stock adapter in it, no modification.

Anyways, he got it working, case closed.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

SirKenin said:


> Actually, there was no need to modify it. I don't understand how he found the need to do so... which further reinforces that you're speaking from a complete lack of experience with the product.
> 
> I have it, sitting right here beside me... and it has the stock adapter in it, no modification.
> 
> Anyways, he got it working, case closed.


 
 "Lack of experience with the product"? You better rethink that one fast since the Antec 900 has been in use here for months already and was considered back in 2006 after already having bought the other case for the old 939 build then. 

The high price was one thing that stopped replacing the old at the time until someone posted news on seeing a good price reduction. Even when getting the holes in the tray lined up the hard plastic can be a little troublesome for many just getting the fastener started catching the first few threads. That is what makes it the most awkward while trying to keep the hole itself lined up. And just happens to be "Practical hands on experience" something some people seem to lack apparently.  

In the years prior to going into electronics then formal schooling for computers like the microcomputer specialist degree I spend good deal of time with various materials in the tool+die /cnc machining trade. Being a gaming type of case explains the lack of the usual opening seen for one or two floppy drives requiring an adapter to see one go in or any device like a card reader. 

If the casing on an addin device is longer then the metal type allows for ease of installation over the plastic tray. That was the one drawback found with the case itself for seeing 3 1/2' drives/devices installed. The actual holes in the tray included are not prethreaded like you would see with aftermarket metal adapters available. That besides blending in due to the type of material are what make it that way.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

Fabulous.  Give it up.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

ANNR said:


> Ok, it just took me another hour or so to get the thing to sit right on the case.
> 
> I was able to line the holes up with the case but it didn't work too. Since the card reader will stick out of the face plate about half inch. I also tried to set the reader a one screw back and that put the reader half inch behind the face plate.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to see you were able to get it in ok without ruining the adapter in the process. From the photos there you did good. One thing done differently here however was installing the floppy in the top bay to see two optical drives(one ide, one sata) go under it. That allows for more airflow around those coming in from the 120mm fans and any heat doesn't get trapped at the top like seen with many cases.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 27, 2007)

PC eye said:


> And by the "Mr. Google" title failed back in 2006 since I never searches to only one search engine. I prefer to be a bit more thorough on things.


 


			
				PC eye;852885
In the years prior to going into electronics then formal schooling for computers like the microcomputer specialist degree [/quote said:
			
		

> Oh, I could go to town on those. But I will just drop it.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> Oh, I could go to town on those. But I will just drop it.


 
haha. I was thinking the same thing...but what's the use? There will always be a retort... the last word... some effort to save face. Some pointless tidbit about machining or who knows what "as seen there".

I was actually surprised to come back and see him still here. Even more surprised that there's a select few that may even actually assess him any credibility. I wrongly assumed that eventually everyone would pick up on the reality of the postings and he would just fade into the woodwork. Ooops.

Still, I do wonder what kind of "microcomputer electronics whatever" tells you that when in doubt, bs your way through it, post images off the internet and fill in the blanks with Google. Or, buy parts when they're not needed when you have no clue what you're doing.

I actually am in business... and if I started treating my clients in the same fashion, advocating they pointlessly throw money away because I don't know what I'm talking about... Feeding them a line of garbage and then backing it up with my experience in the construction business, I wouldn't be in business. I guess that's experience you don't pick up in a classroom somewhere or the tool and die business. I dunno... But block works. I'm not here three days and already I can't stand his posts and the total crap that eminates from them.  The microwaves are warping my brain, which will then in turn cause it to fracture and break into a million pieces.  haha. 

*sigh*... ok, back to work. It never ends.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

I actually met with a "competitor" not long ago... And threads like this reminds me of him. The guy was old sk00l. Like, totally out of the loop. The guy was advocating the sales of Pentium 3s and crap, telling me about this "new virus" he'd found that I remember dealing with about 10 years ago (and even distributed it and many others on my BBS), how he hated this product and this product, but Windows 2000 was THE shiznit..  He starts bashing Norton, only to turn around and tell me that McAfee is God's gift to virus protection.  Fortunately I wasn't eating or drinking at the time or I probably would have choked on it.

Like, the guy was stuck in the 90's. The thing that got me was that he actually *charged* people for his services, and even marketted "computer training courses". Good God. It makes me shudder to think that people are actually paying this "company".

Well, at least people aren't forking out hard earned money here, which "as seen there" is a blessing in disguise I suppose.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 27, 2007)

You ever heard this Quote
Aristotle was famous for knowing everything. He taught that the brain exists merely to cool the blood and is not involved in the process of thinking. This is true only of certain persons.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> Oh, I could go to town on those. But I will just drop it.


 
 I don't think so! But some things are not for discussion. sorry!


----------



## mep916 (Dec 27, 2007)

ANNR said:


> Anyway, at the end i had to drill four holes onto the adapter to get the darn thing right.



I had to do the same. 



ANNR said:


> Special thanks to Mep for taking the picture for me, really appreciate it.



No problem. I'm glad it worked out. 



ANNR said:


> but for the time being here is a picture of the front of the case with the card reader setting neatly in the bay like it supposed to.  ^^



Looks good.


----------



## paratwa (Dec 27, 2007)

I did not have to modify the adapter either. I found that it was very picky about the direction it would install in. I had to try about 5 different ways, but it did finally line up with the stock holes.

While I did not enjoy assembling this case, and after replacing the stock fans with Nexus fans, I found that it does a very good job of keeping everything nice and cool. It is one of the better looking cases out there right now.

I just wish Antec would listen to everyones story's about it and fix what everyone hates about it. Then it could be one of those elusive perfect 10 cases.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

paratwa said:


> I just wish Antec would listen to everyones story's about it and fix what everyone hates about it. Then it could be one of those elusive perfect 10 cases.


 
Absolutely.  I totally agree with that sentiment.  Totally redesign the drive cages.  Remake the bay adapter.  Rethink the cable routing.  Rethink the fan cage on the rear of the middle bay.  If you're going to use fan controls, at least make the damn things easily accessible.  Stuff like that.


----------



## paratwa (Dec 27, 2007)

This is a copy of the email I just sent antec customer support.

I have a few more questions to add to your FAQ on the Antec 900.

1. Why is it so hard to install the 3.5 drive adaptor?
 A. Because we did not know what we were doing when we included that with our product. We admit it is worthless and you should just throw it away.

2. Why did you include a drive bay fan adapter that you can not use?
 A. Because once again we did not know what we were doing, please remove it and throw it away. Besides, it let us advertise it as being possible to add an additional 3 fans to the enclosure.

3. Why did you design the drive cages so that it took a mechanic to use them.
 A. Because we liked it, and we are designers, what do we know about how things work in real life?

4. Why did you design the front panels so that a little hit to them knocks them out of alignment, so that you have to remove both side panels just so you can re align them?
A. Sheesh, picky, picky. Besides, we could get away with this cheap design, costing us less, but allowing us to charge you more.

5.Why did you include little or no information in the manual you included with the case?
 A. We are designers, we just design them and sell them. It's up to you to figure it out. Get over it!


Can't wait to see if they respond to me.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

mep916 said:


> I had to do the same.


 
 You had to drill additional holes as well? ouch! I know quite well how it can a real oain since you need an led type flashlight pointed right at the mounting holes in order to see them at first. But that was never even a thought here when first tossing a floppy in. Once lined up you simply had more fun trying to get the fastener to start grabbing into the harder plastic; harder so not to see the holes stripped out from being too soft that is.

The flat section that goes across from left to right is facing the rear rather then facing towards the face plate on the bay here. You can see that in a vertical direction as a reference. That was noticed when replacing the first floppy drive to see if the drive or cable is why the no disk in drive message comes up now when not see earlier. So far the cable is suspect since the Miticumi was replaced by a Sony labeled drive to see the same.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 27, 2007)

paratwa said:


> This is a copy of the email I just sent antec customer support.
> 
> I have a few more questions to add to your FAQ on the Antec 900.
> 
> ...


 
hehe.  Good job   I find it odd that you have to take the case apart if you want to adjust the speed of the fans.  I wonder what idiot thought that one up.  Then, the fan cage on the back of the middle bay.  It jams up against the cables, so a fan wouldn't work in it anyways.  Apart from the cooling, the case is a complete, total writeoff.  A total engineering failure.


----------



## ANNR (Dec 27, 2007)

I am surprised this thread went all the way to the fifth page. O.O

I was able to line up the holes with the case but I count not get the reader to sit where it suppose to.  it either stick out or to far in about half inch or so, So i deiced to drill four holes.  But who cares since it is doing what i wanted it to.  Chances are I will never touch these four screws ever again.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 27, 2007)

paratwa said:


> This is a copy of the email I just sent antec customer support.
> 
> I have a few more questions to add to your FAQ on the Antec 900.
> 
> ...



ha ha. Nice job, Paratwa. I'm looking forward to their response. 



PC eye said:


> You had to drill additional holes as well? ouch! I know quite well how it can a real oain since you need an led type flashlight pointed right at the mounting holes in order to see them at first. But that was never even a thought here when first tossing a floppy in. Once lined up you simply had more fun trying to get the fastener to start grabbing into the harder plastic; harder so not to see the holes stripped out from being too soft that is.



Looking back, I'm not sure exactly why I drilled the two holes on each side. I only remember it being necessary, and much easier. That was my first build, and the drilling may have been due to simple inexperience. 



ANNR said:


> I am surprised this thread went all the way to the fifth page. O.O



Unfortunately, the majority of the pages were devoted to disrespecting a good member of this forum. 



ANNR said:


> Chances are I will never touch these four screws ever again.



Yeah, you're probably right. No big deal.


----------



## PC eye (Dec 27, 2007)

SirKenin said:


> hehe. Good job  I find it odd that you have to take the case apart if you want to adjust the speed of the fans. I wonder what idiot thought that one up. Then, the fan cage on the back of the middle bay. It jams up against the cables, so a fan wouldn't work in it anyways. Apart from the cooling, the case is a complete, total writeoff. A total engineering failure.


 
 Bunk! While the front array of 3 1/2" and 5 1/4" switch around drive bays leaves a big lack of space on the board side where two plastic retaining straps are placed to hold the harness over to one side I had no problems seen simply plugging the two front 120s seen there in with the standard ide tupe 12v connector.

The drive cages held in with thumbscrews easily slide forward along with the fan secured on each to make swapping or adding drives simplified there. The main problem is simply a need to increase the length to allow more room behind the drive so things like ide cables are not bunched together and then pressed into the drive cage areas. It's tight space when plugging a single ide cable onto the board as well.


----------

